# "Experienced" C-47 Comes Home



## AWP (Aug 9, 2011)

This is really awesome when you think about it. How many aircraft have this pedigree and are still flying?

http://www.warbirds-eaa.org/news/20...r the Pond in Time for Oshkosh.html#TopOfPage



> N1944A is among the relative few surviving WWII aircraft that saw duty during the conflict, including participation in the D-Day Invasion, Operation Market Garden, Battle of the Bulge, Crossing of the Rhine, and repatriation of POWs at war's end.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2011)

good post Free...  I'cve always been a fan of the DC-3/C47...  they're just cool.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2011)

I just found out the other day there's a version they made at the end of WW2 with turboprops (I didn't realise turboprops were around then) for Arctic missions and whatnot. Turns out there's one still working in the UK, which I thought was cool.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2011)

C-47's are cool.
I have one SL jump from a DC-3, and remember the Turboprop AC-47 in El Sal.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2011)

Invisible J said:


> SpitfireV, that sounds like the BT-67:
> http://www.baslerturbo.com/bt_67_overview.html
> 
> We no longer have one assigned to us, but still maintain currency on the BT-67 through other sources and advise nations that use it.


 
Yes that's the one! Amazing what they can do to breathe new life into an aircraft sometimes. Actually I was wrong when I said they were built in WW2, what I had read was that the aircraft was first registered (the particular one of discussion) in 1943, it didn't click it was a conversion.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Yes that's the one! Amazing what they can do to breathe new life into an aircraft sometimes. Actually I was wrong when I said they were built in WW2, what I had read was that the aircraft was first registered (the particular one of discussion) in 1943, it didn't click it was a conversion.


Registered as a Civillian Acft? or a turbo-prop?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 11, 2011)

Presumably as a Mil AC since it was the war and all but I'm not sure (registered probably isn't quite the most accurate word for it if it's mil but meh).


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2011)

x SF med said:


> good post Free... I'cve always been a fan of the DC-3/C47... they're just cool.


Agreed, just a grand airframe. This grand old air frame has seen multiple configurations, including a pretty mean gun configuration. The only thing close is the C-130, another workhorse.

RF 1


----------



## medicchick (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah, DC-3Ms and C-130's were the only thng flying when the volcano blew and shut down the airport in Anchorage.  Somewhere I have a pic of an old military DC-3 and a brand new Navy 737 side by side from when I worked at the airport.  Kinda cool to see the old and then new, and then look over and see AWACs


----------

